# FTP und Webserver richtig anbieten



## Darian (19. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe ich Freunden einen FTP+Webspace wie folgt angeboten, diese Methode hat aber so ihre Tücken.

FTP-User proftp:

- Systemuser domain_com
- Home in /var/www/domain.com
- Standardbash /sbin/nologin
- in home eingesperrt
- Rechte recursiv für /var/www/domain.com domain_com:domain_com

Apache:

Hier eigentlich alles ganz normal, aber eben nur mit OverrideAllow none (aus Sicherheit)

Ist mir schon klar dass Systemuser allgemein nicht so optimal sind, aber nachdem es nicht soviel sind, kann ich damit leben.
Jetzt gibt es aber Schwierigkeiten wenn www-apache auf config Files oder dergleichen schreiben will. (die Rechte 775 und www-data in der Gruppe domain_com hat auch nicht funktioniert)

Also wie geht ihr an sowas ran? Oder hättet ihr vielleicht Tipps diesbezüglich. (sowas wie Confixx oder dergleichen möchte ich vorerst nicht benutzen, das mache ich dann mal auf einem anderen Server zum Testen)

thx und lg
Darian


----------



## port29 (19. März 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass du an das Problem von einer falschen Seite herangehst. 

Wenn du mit den Rechten des Webservers versuchst auf Dateien zuzugreifen, gehe ich davon aus, dass bei dir PHP als Modul des Webservers installiert ist. Das ist zwar die einfachste Art, jedoch in meinen Augen eine falsche - wenn es darum geht, fremde Websites hosten zu wollen. Die richtige Wahl ist hier wohl PHP als (f)CGI zu installieren. Dann könnte man es als suExec auch mit Userrechten ausführen lassen. Damit hätten die PHP Scripte die gleichen Rechte, wie der FTP Besitzer. 

Eine unsichere Alternative dazu wären auch ACLs, aber darauf möchte ich nicht wirklich eingehen. Wollte es nur Vollständigkeitshalber erwähnen.


----------



## Darian (22. März 2010)

Hallo Leute, und danke für die Infos.

Würde jetzt aber ungerne einen Server wo schon HPs laufen alles wieder umändern. Ich werde das dann beim nächsten mal so machen.
Aber wie könnte ich aus der jetztigen Situation das beste daraus machen?

thx und lg
Darian


----------



## port29 (22. März 2010)

Darian hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute, und danke für die Infos.


Ich bin doch nur einer 



Darian hat gesagt.:


> Würde jetzt aber ungerne einen Server wo schon HPs laufen alles wieder umändern. Ich werde das dann beim nächsten mal so machen.
> Aber wie könnte ich aus der jetztigen Situation das beste daraus machen?



Nunja, Möglichkeiten gibt es so einige. Die Umstellung auf PHP als CGI wäre die einfachste und schnellste Möglichkeit, um an dein Ziel zu kommen. In aller Regel funktioniert das ganze auch recht schmerzlos. Wenn du genug IP Adressen hast, könntest du auch für jeden Virtual Host einen eigenen User + IP zuweisen. Oder die dritte Möglichkeit wäre ein Apache Modul, bei dem die Entwicklung eingestellt wurde.


----------



## Darian (22. März 2010)

Jap, ich meinte nur falls jemand mit liest ;-)

Hast recht, ich sollte vielleicht wirklich auf cgi umstellen, kannst du mir da noch Infos geben worauf ich beachten muss?

Werde das sonst heute Abend mal probieren... und hoffen dass es gut geht.

thx und lg
Darian


----------



## Darian (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe es bis heute noch immer nicht gemacht. Nachdem mich aber die Rechte immer mehr nerven, ist es nun soweit. Wie stelle ich am Besten um ohne die bereits laufenden Hompages zu gefährden?

Habe jetzt "apt-get install php-cgi" gemacht, alles installiert ohne Probleme. Möchte mich jetzt aber noch so gut wie möglich vorbereiten damit die Umstellung super läuft.

Hättest du da vielleicht noch ein paar Infos, was da zu beachten ist?

Wäre echt super.

thx und lg
Darian


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Darian,

guck' dir mal suPHP an - damit kannst du PHP-CGI recht bequem einbinden. Diverse Resourcen gibts an vielen Ecken im Netz 

Viel Erfolg,
Arne


----------

